

Bespin based IDE for processing - apgwoz
http://sketch.processing.org

======
m0nastic
Nice. The Palm Ares project (the web-based IDE for doing WebOS development) is
also using Bespin.

<http://ares.palm.com/Ares/about.html>

It's actually a really cool project.

------
moxiemk1
This is a good step for both Bespin and Processing: a practical implementation
of Bespin, and an interface for Processing that's nicer than the current one.

It seems a bit unfinished though; I couldn't get any animations to work, and
saving and such is clearly on the way, but hopefully it'll get there. There's
a lot of potential here.

~~~
ewjordan
_I couldn't get any animations to work_

Make sure to remove noLoop() from the setup function.

Try this:

void setup()

{

    
    
      size(200,200);
    
      frameRate(30);
    
      background(0);
    
      fill(255);
    
      PFont fontA = loadFont("courier");
    
      textFont(fontA, 14);  
    

}

int x = 0;

void draw(){

    
    
      background(0);
    
      x = x+1;
    
      if (x > width) x=0;
    
      text("Hello HN!",x,20);
    
      text("Hello HN!",x-width,20);
    
    }

------
jules
It would be cool if the editor didn't lose focus when you press run. It would
be even cooler if the code would be continuously loaded & run as you edit.

~~~
leif
Theoretically, clj-processing combined with swank does this, but for me it
just crashes X. I imagine this bug is not universal, and probably depends on
the version of clojure I'm running.

------
e1ven
Nice! Has anyone worked with embedding Bespin? How difficult is it to add to
your own work?

~~~
jhuckestein
It's really easy. Just download the embedded drop-in package from
<http://bespin.mozillalabs.com> . They also have a build tool that lets you
customize the plugins in your embedded build.

Apparently they had a major rewrite recently so many of the awesome old
plugins (collaboration, timemachine etc) don't work properly anymore.

I played with it for a little and couldn't even get the commandline to work,
but your mileage may vary.

Embedding just the editor is really easy though.

